# Location of Kindle for PC files



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I use Kindle for PC (with Windows Vista Home) and I can't find where the files are placed on my PC for the books on the home screen. It's the equivalent of the 'documents' folder on the actual Kindle, not program files, that I'm looking for. Any ideas?


----------



## jpmahala (Jan 21, 2009)

Under Windows 7, the files are found under "My Documents\My Kindle Content".


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

jpmahala said:


> Under Windows 7, the files are found under "My Documents\My Kindle Content".


Oh good grief, there it is.   I must have been searching with my eyes closed, I was sure I'd looked for the word 'kindle' in all the obvious places.

Thank you.


----------



## ePub (Apr 3, 2012)

jpmahala said:


> Under Windows 7, the files are found under "My Documents\My Kindle Content".


Funny, but this post helped me find my book files, too  Thanks a lot!


----------

